# Building a squat rack/power cage



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

At the moment I only have squat stands and while there good for benching with, there no good for squats at all, so I'm looking to build a squat rack.

Any ideas or suggestions from anyone who has done similar?

Ive got some nice thick pieces of wood that I'm thinking of using

thanks in advance


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

How much do you squat ?

There are loads of racks built from wood on google images but i would not trust it myself over 100kg !


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't you buy one? These days they're cheap mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The only trouble with buying a rack is I am very limited for space and most would probably be too high (I can't do standing military press as the ceiling is that low), I have the wood already for free so thought it would be better to build one to the size I want.

I squat 50-55kg 3x10 at mo, have never tried more as I don't trust the stands, so I stuck to the weight I know I won't need them.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

If your looking for safety rails to catch the bar if dropped then buy some builders trestles, Jobs done ! your squat stands should be good and should have a wait limit on them


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I made my own rack due to money and space problems :-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/177856-home-made-equipment.html#post3103110


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm planning on doing the exact same thing only out of box section steel. I don't think it'll cost that much. I've got a double garage and I'm sick of paying gym fees and the fuel to get there so I'm setting up. What's people's views on power rack vs squat rack?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i think its called a zumo rack... its a topless power cage and is about 5ft tall

looks like a power cage that has had the top 1/2 cut off...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok after reading all the different advice, I am going to make something like builders trestles/sawhorse out of my wood so there moveable and I can still use the squat stands to get the weight on my shoulders and then have them incase I collapse!

If I ever get a place with a garage I will be making something similar to George-bean, very impressive mate, I wanna get a cable going overhead like u have, but where to get the runners and pulleys etc??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok built the squat rack/sawhorse type thing and they work a treat!

Killer squat workout for the first time in my home gym!

Thinking about turning it into a George-bean type multigym


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

pics mate?

pulleys etc from ebay.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I get some pics up, I looked on eBay but not sure the right names for the cables etc n can't find anything!?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The pulleys where a mare to sort out, I got one big one that kinda like a scaffold hoist pulley, thats what ya need, the big chunky silver ones, youll have to be patient as they aint cheap and ya have to bid as low prices or it will end up costing more than the real thing.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Mr Bean, that is a bloody impressive set up!!! Reluctant to show mine now! Lol










Well there you go, definitely not over engineered, but only took about an hour to make, and has lasted me about 3 years so far.

And in case you're looking at the weights, I was knocking out a couple of hundred one armed bicep curls.... Honest! Lol


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> The pulleys where a mare to sort out, I got one big one that kinda like a scaffold hoist pulley, thats what ya need, the big chunky silver ones, youll have to be patient as they aint cheap and ya have to bid as low prices or it will end up costing more than the real thing.


Someone say pulleys?

http://www.electricwinchshop.co.uk/winch-accessories/pulley-blocks.html


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

You can make one out of old scaffolding


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

It would be good to get a "home made equipment how to" section to put all this info somewhere more accessible.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Brilliant! Cables?


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

faultline said:


> Brilliant! Cables?


Not sure about that one mate. I'd google off road recovery/winching and ring a company that supplies winching accessories and see if they can make you a cable to length.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

One of my fave things in my garage is my cross-over cables made with resistance bands, three up each side of the wall opposite each other, so useful.


----------

